# The Rings



## JRE313 (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is a photo of a Bridge in Madrid Spain

Its called the Arganzuela Bridge!

Enjoy!


----------



## weepete (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice mate!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 14, 2014)

Really really love this!!


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yea it's way cool. Do you get dizzy when you walk the thing? And your colors are back!


----------



## JRE313 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Yea it's way cool. Do you get dizzy when you walk the thing? And your colors are back!


Haha, No I did not but its fun to look at. Its interesting you talk about my colors. Many people dont like them


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 14, 2014)

There are natural photo's and then there are photo's that make a statement which I think the color adds. Seems to  me there is room for both.


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 12, 2014)

everything about this is great!


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 21, 2014)

Very cool looking bridge..


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 2, 2015)

Now that's HDR well used. Great work.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice looking shot. Is the light all from the lights down the center of the walk. One shot or many?
I like the final result.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2015)

Love it.  Anyway you can send me a full-res JPEG? I really really want to see what kind of black and white I can make out of it 

Jake


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 8, 2015)

I like this, doesn't look HDR at all.


----------



## darkchild (Jan 10, 2015)

I love this!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 6, 2015)

Love it!!


----------

